

Foauth.org - Simple OAuth for your data - hecticjeff
https://foauth.org/

======
kordless
If I understand this correctly, it enables basic auth to one or more oauth
based services for individual users.

The original intent of oauth was to provide a fairly simple way to authorize
sites to access various portions of my content on another site, all without
sharing credentials.

Any reason why you couldn't enable oauth to foauth.org, then proxy out to all
the other APIs? I realize I could checkout and run this myself, but it seems
handy for others given it was a bit more secure.

